# Gobbler down....



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Had a heck of a hunt yesterday morning. Had three extremely hot birds gobbling hard on the roost and they never stopped till I pulled the trigger. Problem was they were 70 yards to my left across a small river. They walked back and forth losing their minds for 20 minutes. I made a "Hail Mary" and gave em a gobble on the haint. Immediately heard their wing beats as they flew across the drink and were in the dekes trashing my jake 30 seconds later.....35 yard shot winchester LB 3 1/2 # 6's were bad medicine on this Tom! 24.2 lbs.....10.5" beard....1.25" spurs.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man thats awesome congrats, its tough getting one right now!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a great turkey! Sounded like you had a heck of a morning.... Congrats!
Guess the Haint was too much for them.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Awesome....great morning and a great bird! Congratulations!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice turkey. That's a good way to end the season.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's fellas.....
Snook.....the haint was defiantly too much for 2/3 gobblers. Had em flyin across the drink! Can't beat hot birds


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey whats this Haint call anyways?


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

The haint is a gobble tube. Once you get it (which took me forever) it's about the best one I've heard


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool ill check em out thanks


----------

